# "Sportful" brand kits



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Seeing as 2010 is SaxoBank's last year of sponsorship for Riis Cycling, and Saxo being especially nice looking, I'm thinking to order one. I note the 2010 kit is made by *Sportful* , a brand I'm unfamiliar with in USA. 

jersey: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Sportful_Team_Saxo_Bank_BodyFit_Pro_Team_Jersey/5360048460/
bibs: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Sportful_Team_Saxo_Bank_BodyFit_Pro_Bibshort/5360048463/

How is Sportful's overall quality and fit ?

Is Sportful's sizing "true"? 

By that I mean, if their size chart says my 102cm chest is slightly over their "Large" (100cm), would that provide the snug 'racier' fit that I prefer? Their next size up, XL, is claimed 106cm chest. 

FWIW, Capoforma/Capo "Large" size fits me well in jerseys & bibs.

At 5'11" and 165 lbs, I am "slimmer" but definitely not "lean" like a hardened Cat2 racer ;-)


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I have never purchased the Sportful brand, but I seem to recall that they own the Castelli brand. I'm not sure if they maintain any sizing or quality consistency though.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I own several sportful items. It is an Italian brand thats been around for a long time & the quality is right up there. Their sizing is very euro skinny indeed. Going by their size chart, I'm right at the limit for my size range. I'm skinny as it is & in my personal opinion, I should have gone one size up. Although my gear fits me, its really, really tight. 

Actually if you're using Capo as a reference, I'm familiar with them as well. I too also own Capo clothing. In Capo although the recommend top size fits me, I feel that I would be more comfortable one size up. However the recommend bottom size fits me perfectly. Very strange.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

gamara,

Thanks for the "Sportful" comments.

Since you refer to yourself as "skinny", do you mind posting your height, weight, and actual measured chest size (if known)?

That might help me decide between Sportful's L and XL sizes. By their charts L would fit me, but I'm getting the impression from you, that it might be too-tight and bind/pinch.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Hey Tom, I'm just a small guy 5'5 & 130 lbs soaking wet with a 36" chest & exactly 30" waist. I also own Bergamo clothing which makes the Capo stuff. Like I said, for the tops I'm right at their sizing limit so I chose their recommended size & it fits but its really, really snug especially in the arm pits. 

That why for myself I should have gone one size up for the top. The shorts however in the recommended size fits me perfect though. 

I too like the Saxo kit this year. The place that you plan on ordering from seems pretty reliable. Don't they have an online live help dept that could provide you with some measurements? Hope this helps.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

gamara, 

thx for your size info  ... I'll attempt to extrapolate to myself.

With your 36" (91.4 cm) chest size, the size guide suggests Small (92 cm) jersey, but you're saying Medium would have been better for you ??

yes, Wiggle is very reliable international retailer, based in the UK ... I've ordered lots of bike parts from them before, but no clothing. They'll do exchanges & returns, it just means I'm out the return postage to UK (about $10-12) + the extra waiting time.

But, IMHO, most retailers "live help" can only parrot back the info already posted on their website.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

I found their bib shorts to fit very close to my Izumi, Craft, and Descente shorts. I wear a large in those.
I found the jerseys to fit smaller than the typical large.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Update ... Sportful "Saxo Bank" kit ...*

... just received it in size *Large*. 

My body type: 165 lbs (74.8 kg), 5' 11" (180 cm), 58 yrs old ... but No Way am I lean & "ripped" like a racer in his 30s-40s (yet) !




BodyFit Pro *Team *Jersey w/ full zipper (may be different than *Race* Jersey, a 3/4 zipper)Sportful's chart for *"L*" chest = 100 cm.
Sportful's chart for "*XL*" chest = 106 cm.
Me = 104 cm


​Opinion: 
I was between Sportful's L and XL sizes, and ordered L. 

With Capoforma, erring toward smaller size L gives nice snug fit. 

With Sportful, L is _extremely_ snug and armholes are even tighter, but sort-of OK. 
But, I think I will exchange for size XL, mainly because my belly is about 2" too large.
If you are young and very lean (under 15% body fat, then Sportful's sizing charts seem "true".




BodyFit Pro Race BibshortSportful's chart for *"L*" waist = 88 cm.
Sportful's chart for "*XL*" waist = 94 cm.
Me = 89 cm


​Opinion: 
I ordered L, and it's a bit too snug, mainly because I have some 2 inches of belly fat I still need to lose -- not reflected in my waist measurement. I re-ordered XL, and will compare.

Overall conclusion:
-- read Sportful's sizing charts !
-- if you are in your 20s-30s, and very fit and lean, their charts will probably be exacly correct for a "racer" fit.
-- if you are in your 40s - 50s and fairly fit, be careful. Even if your waist and chest matches their charts, you may fit better in the next size up.
-- quality & finish seems very good, but can't comment on durability.
-- Saxo Bank graphics are _really_ nice!






​


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm pretty lean more or less, but have a slim ex-competitive padder's upper-body at 5'-10" and 172 lb. No belly.

- Santini lg runs tight-racer-tight, which fits smooth, almost but not quite aero, and not restrictive. The arms are snug. 
- Santini xl allows a few small ripples here and there, but is still a euro-racer fit, relaxed by a hair.
- Sportful lg is the same as Santini lg, but the Italia Nat. jersey I have from a few years ago, has the most advanced summer fabric I've ever seen. 
- Nalini xl runs halfway between Santini lg and xl. 
- Assos lg runs close to Nalini xl



1995
- Sportful lg Mapei-GB = current Santini lg
- Assos xl Swiss Nat. = current Santini lg


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*update on Sportful's sizing*

I ended up re-ordering SaxoBank kit in size XL, and it fits well, although it is probably the most snug of my kits.

Quality seems good, long term longevity to be determined. I have _not_ yet worn the kit on a ride.

Instead of a 'gripper' silicone strip on the _inside_ of the cuff of bibs, it seems the lower 1 inch of the cuff is entirely made of some grippy material. Not necessarily bad or good, just 'different'. 

To recap sizing,

*Bib*
Sportful's chart for *"L*" waist = 88 cm.
Sportful's chart for "*XL*" waist = 94 cm.
Me = 89 cm
*XL* is snug , but feels good.

*BodyFit Pro Team Jersey w/ full zipper* 
Sportful's chart for *"L*" chest = 100 cm.
Sportful's chart for "*XL*" chest = 106 cm.
Me = 104 cm.
*XL* is snug and feels good. No binding under armpits.

You super-slim racers in your 20s-30s can probably rely on Sportful's sizing charts to be "true". I could stand to lose another 1-2" inches on my belly -- working on it ;-)

PS: 
I ordered from ProBikeKit.com and used their USA15 code to get 15% off ... that was the lowest price from a reputable merchant, that I could find. Around GBP 94 for the kit, US$143 at present exchange rates, and 'free' shipping.

PPS:
Ordered on Thursday April 22, shipped on Monday April 26, received 7 days later on Monday May 3
:thumbsup:


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

Any feedback on the chamois?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

It's been confortable and good fit, although I'm sure this interacts strongly with your butt shape. As far as durablity, I've probably worn it only about 15-20 times, so of course it's still "good as new" (I immediately wash everything after every ride).

One thing that's "diffferent" or "unusual" about the cuffs on the bib shorts, is the bottom 1" wide band is entirely made of rubbery silicon substance -- it's not fabric. It's OK, but I would have preferred a normal fabric with elastic or a narrow silicone gripper strip. Not a show-stopper.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have two pairs of the bib shorts which I only wear under tights in winter now because of the "window on the ass" quality to them :blush2:


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Tom-

I ordered the Saxo jersey off of westernbikeworks.com since it was a closeout deal. Can't beat buying a jersey for $27.99. In all honesty It's the most comfortable jersey I own. I think the quality of the material is superb and I love the grip at the bottom of the jersey to keep it in place so it doesn't end up at my nipples while riding. I should mention that I'm a female, so maybe that is why the Euro skinny cut fits so well. I really luck out on all of the size small jerseys they closeout on that site.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Too MUCH information : 

"... the _grip at the bottom of the jersey to keep it in place so it doesn't end up at my nipples while riding_"

;-)


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

tom_h said:


> Too MUCH information :
> 
> "... the _grip at the bottom of the jersey to keep it in place so it doesn't end up at my nipples while riding_"
> 
> ;-)


wimp.....


----------

